# Rigger not very well, is now at Rainbow bridge



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We all got in the car as normal this morning ( Rich, Muffin, Rigger and myself) to go to work. During the journey Rigger start to act as if he needed the loo. As we were almost at work we carried on. When we arrived Rich let Rigger out but he could not stand on his rear legs. Over the last year he has had about 3 funny episodes where for abot 5 mins has lost the use of his hind legs, as if pins and needles or a touch of siatica, then is right as ninepence. Well took him straight to the vet who saw to him straight away.They think he has either a herniated disc or a spinal tumor. At the mo they have him sedated ,on pain killers and on a drip. They want to keep him over night to see if their is any improvement and then xray him. Lin


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Poor wee lamb. Hope it is a simple issue and he's right as rain soon.

D


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Update, The vet has brought forward the xray due to Rigger still being in some discomfort. Just had the results and it lookslike his spine is degenerating. We can't bring him home to converlese as he needs to be be on a drip (£50.00per day and I don't know how long for) They did mention seeing a specialist but it could cost us over £6,000 and he still not be better. Rich is in a right state. The vet has also said we may have to consider the enevitable as his quality of life will not be the same.Lin


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry to read this. Hard to watch your 4 leggeds suffer...

How old is Rigger and is he insured?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Lin 
I am so sorry to hear your sad news. 
I was in the same position last year when Brandi my springer came out of his kennel one morning at his usual top speed but could not coordinate his back legs. He was 12 years old and we had worked together (drugs/firearms detection) for 7 years and had 3 years together in his retirement. Even in retirement he would still come to work most days. 
The look in his eyes was awful he just couldn't understand what was happening and I couldn't let him suffer. 
I think you will know the right thing to do when you have to decide. 
James.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I really feel for you what a terrible situation for both you and the dog.......I am sure as James has just said that you will know what to do when the time comes, we were in a similiar situation a couple of years ago with our old yorkie.

Take care I know how much it hurts too Nette.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

*Rigger is now at Rainbow bridge*

We had the results of Riggers xray. Wasn't good news at all, eight of his discs in his spine had this herniated disc problem, i think the vet mentioned spondylosis. His spine was older than his years ,5 . He wouldn't have gotten over this and an op the vet said would not help as it was too far gone . The vet coudn't believe how friendly he was, during all the proding ,test etc he didn't have a muzzle on & never once snarled or tried to bite them. Rigger went to Rainbow bridge at 5 .30 this evening. What we cannot understand is how it happened so sudden today We are both devastated, but felt it was the right decision. He'd been under sedation all day, to try and give him rest and the hope it would improve.Unfortunately there was no improve ment and he was in a very distressed state as the sedation wore off. Rich couldn't bear to be with him in his last moments , he was so cut up, especially as Rigger gave him his paw. It was as if he was saying i know dad don't worry I'll be ok soon. I sat on the floor with him , his head resting on my lap as he went to sleep .Here are a couple of our favourite pics of him .The last one was taken on Sunday at the Woodbridge Inn Beer Festival which we attended with some of our friends from MHF.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Lin


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe this is a blessing Lin, it must be better than having to suffer on for a long time when he was obviously very sick.
He's such a beautiful dog and you'll all miss him but you have done the right thing for him.
I'm sure all the people on here will be thinking of you.
Very best wishes and deepest sympathy.
Barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I'm crying for you both he was a lovely dog Lin, he even tolerated the terrorists. 

Run free Rigger at the Rainbow Bridge


Jacquie


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

So sorry Lin, no words are adequate.

Karen & William


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I am crying here for you too, esp as he wasn't that old and he looked fine in the picture just a few days ago.

He is at peace now bless him.........I really feel for you.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

So sorry....

Sue


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Lin and Rich

So Sorry to hear the news. I cant believe it he was so alive on Sunday not a sign of anything wrong. I am crying over the keyboard here. A big hug to you both and also to Muffy. Take Care.

Sonja and Kevin.
xxxxx


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your lovely dog. It is terrible to have to let them go even when you know it's time. It's only about a month since we had to let our lovely little Hanna go, I hated doing it, the second time to do this in less than three years. 

Take it easy the next few days, cry and laugh about him, and hopefully there will be more smiling than sadness.

Ca


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Our heartfelt sympathy.......

I know our Bertie will make him welcome at rainbow bridge.....

God bless,

Timotei + J9


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Lin ad Rich, 

I am so sorry to hear your news. There are no words that would be enough at this time to ease what you are going through.   

Take care

Keith and Ros
xx


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

What a beautiful, happy boy.
So sorry for your loss,
K&C&P


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thankyou all for your kind words.
Jacquie and Sonja reading your words had me in tears, up to then Rich had done all the crying ,have been trying to be strong for Rich. Looking at him you wouldn't think could be a real softie , he loves animals more than people. Muffie has been lost all day wondering what has happened. I don't think the cats have realised yet.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Lin and Rich,

We are so devastated for you both. Rigger was full of the joys over the weekend, how awful that this should happen. Eleanor will be upset when I tell her tomorrow.

Our thoughts are with you both and of course you made the right and courageous decision.

God bless,

Chris, Claire and Eleanor


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry to hear your devastating news, lost boris g shep when was 6 with spine problems, feel the pain.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi am so sorry to hear that Rigger has passed away. Loved the pictures of him, what a beautiful dog and how sad to lose him. My heartfelt sympathies to you all.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to read the sad news about Rigger.

My Chocolate Lab Coco is now 12 years old. He was very much my late husband's dog but when he died nearly 4 years ago now Coco has remained as a link to him.

We are all dreading the day when Coco leaves us too. It is as devastating but in a different sort of way to loose a pet as it is a family member.

At least Rigger is suffering no more pain that would have undoubtely have increased with his back condition.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We got a shock last night reading about the passing of Rigger, as you can see from my post words almost failed me. At the weekend he bounded out to see us every time we passed and on those occasions that we were without our dogs stayed for a cuddle. My best memory of the weekend was when you were all at the beer tent and I had gone back for something and he and muffin were at the window perched up on the back of your seating.

Keep the good memories flush away the rest.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Im so sorry to hear of the devastating news as it is always a bad time when you loose you best pal.
Love to you all at such a sad time.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dog 
Nichola


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Very sorry to hear of Riggers passing.
At least his pain was short lived - he looks great in the photo - very happy.

RIP Rigger


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thankyou all for your kind words , very much appriceated.
We were going to have him cremated, but Rich couldn't sleep that night so in the morning we rang the vet and arranged to bring him home. Rich's brother very kindly dug the hole . We laid Rigger on one of his blankets, Molly one of our cats came over to him and gave him a kiss. It was really touching to see her say her goodbyes but you would sometimes see them lying together on the bed.Muffin really misses her playmate, she sits on the lid of the hot tub looking at the spot where he'laid to rest, and keeps sniffing the area where he is. The house is so empty and quite without him.


----------

